# Olight



## chevboy167 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi all. I just ordered an Olight I3 AAA. Would like to hear others with the same about their experiences with this little guy. All pros and cons welcome. Thanks!


----------



## jdhermit (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi. Have the i2, so somewhat comparable on quality...
I love my little i2...it's not crazy bright at 70 ish lumens, but more than enough for most things.
Quality is good. Feels solid. Only somewhat negative is the head is loose, so when I try to turn on with one hand, its easy to skip modes.
But overall very pleased w this little thing! :twothumbs

Jd


----------



## kfq269 (Feb 26, 2012)

Love Olight products. I use the sr91 for work. Amazing light! Looking to upgrade though. On the hunt. Enjoy the evening. Off to work.


----------



## varmint (Feb 26, 2012)

I have an I3 and love it, no problems at all ever.


----------



## chevboy167 (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks fellas. unit looks good. hope it is great brand. will be my first Olight. keep em coming!


----------



## chevboy167 (Mar 3, 2012)

Got the Olight I3 in yesterday! For its size, it is a nice small, pocket EDC. Enuff light when u need it. Looks good in red too!


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 3, 2012)

You should be ok with that.There is no real need anymore to spend vast amounts on a torch,something half decent is the way to go.

By all means put an Anorak on and discuss the tints etc etc if that rocks your boat.I need light at the end to see and nothing else.


----------



## DavidMB (Mar 5, 2012)

*Olight i3, I'm really impressed*

I got this light as a present for a family member. When I tried it out, I couldn't believe how much I liked it. Solid construction, smooth movement, nice balanced levels, great size and great price. 2.5, 20, 70 lumens gives it the ability to be used for a wide range of tasks. It could easily be my EDC, the size makes it perfect for carrying in the pocket without feeling any bulk.


----------



## Mike89 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Olight i3, I'm really impressed*

About as good a AAA light as you are going to get IMO and that includes others a lot more expensive. I was so surprised by the brightness (for an AAA light) of this light and the $20 price (free shipping), I ended up buying 3 of them (ITP A3 EOS). The ITP A3 EOS and the Maratac are the same lights (Maratac has a different knurling on it and charges $25 plus $8 to ship)


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Olight i3, I'm really impressed*

try driving it with a 10440. 200+ lumens, best bang for buck in a tiny light!


----------



## JerryM (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Olight i3, I'm really impressed*

I have a ITP A3 EOS, and like it. I am thinking about ordering a purple one for a gift to one of the ladies in my family. For the price it is hard to beat in my opinion.
Jerry


----------



## DavidMB (Mar 8, 2012)

Roadkill, what's low and medium like with the 10440, are they the same? Is it stated to run with this type of battery?


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 9, 2012)

I like Olight. IMO, the best looking one is the i1 EOS. I use it w/ an AW IMR 16340. WOW!!!!


----------



## chevboy167 (Mar 9, 2012)

I may have to try a 10440! i find im using this little i3 EOS more & more! clipped in a shirt pocket for easy access means fast use for me!


----------



## Codecracker (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm a newb in the overall CPF infrastructure ... but my first real light was an ITP SC-1 as an EDC, given to me as a gift. It's been great and durable and I have since purchased an Olight M-21X Warrior, which has also been splendid. Olight was the OEM for all ITP lights so they are essentially the manufacturer. My 3rd light was a TI Iluminati CA-L1, which I also love.

I gave several colored I3's as presents over Christmas as my first shot at passing along the flashlight bug. WOW, my targets were infected and Loved them. We all get caught up in specs and I know there are lights that can best the I3 but those people who received them will never think of flashlights the same way again.

That's enough for me. If they decide to advance in this hobby, they have been given a great start.


----------



## LG&M (Mar 18, 2012)

The first one I got flickerd on med, The replacement is good to go. I would like it better if it came in a neutral tint.
I find this light will fill most of my EDC needs.


----------



## Mike89 (Mar 18, 2012)

> I know there are lights that can best the I3



Not for $20


----------



## GoCarp (Mar 18, 2012)

I just bought an Olight i1. I wanted something that had a little higher output at the top end and have been quite happy so far. It fits well in my pocket which means I'll be carrying it more often. The best light is the one you have with you, which for the most part is my iPhone.  I'll be curious to hear on your follow up of the i3.


----------



## Codecracker (Mar 19, 2012)

Mike89 said:


> Not for $20



Hey Mike89, I love my Olights, I just know that some are not thrilled with the Runtime numbers compared to others in the same genre.


----------



## iron potato (Apr 4, 2012)

Got their i1 SS, i3 Blue & S65 Baton, currently S65 returned for it had buzzing sound on med & high mode, can hear it on quiet night use.
While the EOS series is nice, i3 on my keyring, put out usable light when needed in a hurry.
Quality wise >> :thumbsup: I didn't drive i3 with 10440 yet... but hey, I might try it with my LiFePo4 AAA


----------

